# SureFire V2 Vampire



## RobertM (Aug 28, 2009)

It's up on SF's website now!
http://www.surefire.com/V2Vampire-V2-BK

I'm kinda surprised it's available before the LX1 though.

Looks pretty cool with its A2/L1/LX2 UI with the addition of a selector ring for choosing white LED or IR.

-Robert


----------



## iapyx (Aug 28, 2009)

We want *BEAMSHOTS! *


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish you could just buy the head.



RobertM said:


> It's up on SF's website now!
> http://www.surefire.com/V2Vampire-V2-BK
> 
> I'm kinda surprised it's available before the LX1 though.
> ...




I would say it is more like the K2 Kroma. body and tailcap UI is the same. even the selector ring concept.


----------



## radu1976 (Aug 28, 2009)

I can't believe how expensive it is ...:thinking::thinking::thinking:


----------



## computernut (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice! A bit expensive, especially since I have no need for IR. Still looks like a nice light though.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 28, 2009)

If you consider it an update to the Kroma Mil-Spec, they've dropped a few features (colors) and dropped the price a bit.


----------



## problemchild200 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow a whopping 70 lumens. Better get another oil lamp.


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 28, 2009)

gswitter said:


> If you consider it an update to the Kroma Mil-Spec, they've dropped a few features (colors) and dropped the price a bit.




my thoughts exactly. This is a very specific tool. most people wont need this let alone utilize the IR feature.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Aug 28, 2009)

Very cool looking!

Would love to see some IR beamshots!

:twothumbs


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 28, 2009)

V2 Vampire is as unique as their T1A as of now, IMO. its good news they brought this light into sales before the likes of other companies come up with one that has a similiar concept with a much lower pricetag.

just look at what happened to the UB1 & UB2 when their release dates gets pushed with no end in sight... :ironic:

people who really need the UI of V2 will be happy to note they do not have to wait much longer to own it & use it. :thumbsup:


----------



## iapyx (Aug 28, 2009)

sORe-EyEz said:


> V2 Vampire is as unique as their T1A as of now, IMO. its good news they brought this light into sales before the likes of other companies come up with one that has a similiar concept with a much lower pricetag.
> 
> just look at what happened to the UB1 & UB2 when their release dates gets pushed with no end in sight... :ironic:
> 
> people who really need the UI of V2 will be happy to note they do not have to wait much longer to own it & use it. :thumbsup:


 
UB1?


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Aug 28, 2009)

iapyx said:


> UB1?


 
sorry for my fuzzy memory, i meant UA2 & UB2...


----------



## post tenebras (Aug 28, 2009)

I wish you could just buy the body!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, it is a cool looking light. And I would love to own one. 

But, $295 USD for a light that only puts out only 70 lumens max, (well, that is probably SF understating output again.) And while IR is cool, when am I going to need IR in everyday use?  

.

I want one of those Vampy bodies for Lego'n... :mecry:


----------



## dano (Aug 28, 2009)

Just curious, why is total luminous output the sole reason to buy or not buy a light? 

This light serves a specific purpose, and I think the people buying it aren't going to care about the total OTF output as much as the people who complain about its output.


----------



## WadeF (Aug 28, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> Yeah, it is a cool looking light. And I would love to own one.
> 
> But, $295 USD for a light that only puts out only 70 lumens max, (well, that is probably SF understating output again.) And while IR is cool, when am I going to need IR in everyday use?



So SF should redesign it because you don't need IR? :laughing:

It's obviously designed for a specific purpose. I have no such purpose for a light like that so I won't buy it. However there must be people out there, military, etc, that need a light like this and they will probably be very happy with it's design. 

Also what's wrong with it only putting out 70 lumens, even if it isn't understated? There's most likely a reason for that.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Aug 28, 2009)

RobertM said:


> It's up on SF's website now!
> http://www.surefire.com/V2Vampire-V2-BK
> 
> I'm kinda surprised it's available before the LX1 though.
> ...


That's pretty darn cool! (But I'm broke now)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tebore (Aug 28, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> I want one of those Vampy bodies for Lego'n... :mecry:



It looks exactly like a U2 body. 

That is unless it's important have VAMPIRE on your light.


----------



## gswitter (Aug 28, 2009)

I imagine Surefire intends for the V2 to replace the M1, while addressing a few of its limitations. The V2 gives the user the same 10mW IR output as the M1, plus a higher output IR mode. It's considerably more expensive than the M1, but it might eliminate the need for a second light for normal (white light) usage. I'd much rather carry a V2 than an M1 + an L1.

It's not for everyone, but I can see it being quite appealing to anyone that would otherwise carry an M1.


----------



## Monkiee (Aug 28, 2009)

For about $300 The IR better not be a 5mm led or I will be dissappointed.


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 28, 2009)

I wonder if this means the LX1 is close to release!!!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 28, 2009)

tebore said:


> It looks exactly like a U2 body.
> 
> That is unless it's important have VAMPIRE on your light.


Yes, it is! :nana:


----------



## Mercaptan (Aug 28, 2009)

I hope someone who owns a pair of PVS-7s picks up a Vampire and posts pictures.

I'd love to see how well the TIR and the IR work together.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 28, 2009)

This is the most important light to be released in years.
It replaces the need for incandescent lights required to provide filtered IR output to soldiers.
The KM3 bezel, used by this V2 handheld and the M952V WeaponLight is revolutionary and its value to the US Military can not be underestimated.

Al


----------



## baterija (Aug 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> This is the most important light to be released in years.
> It replaces the need for incandescent lights required to provide filtered IR output to soldiers.
> The KM3 bezel, used by this V2 handheld and the M952V WeaponLight is revolutionary and its value to the US Military can not be underestimated.
> 
> Al



+1
This is a big step forward for "professional" weapon mounted and hand held lights for those who EDC night vision in harm's way. I wouldn't be surprised if the optic/IR LED combination provided a more useful beam than the filter over the incan LA (which is pretty floody). :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Aug 28, 2009)

Size15's said:


> This is the most important light to be released in years.
> It replaces the need for incandescent lights required to provide filtered IR output to soldiers.
> The KM3 bezel, used by this V2 handheld and the M952V WeaponLight is revolutionary and its value to the US Military can not be underestimated.
> 
> Al



not to mention now a high powered replacement to those ~10mw M1s still floating around


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Size15's said:


> This is the most important light to be released in years.
> It replaces the need for incandescent lights required to provide filtered IR output to soldiers.
> The KM3 bezel, used by this V2 handheld and the M952V WeaponLight is revolutionary and its value to the US Military can not be underestimated.
> 
> Al




what is a M952V? i am assuming a vampire weaponlight? I was thinking of getting a vampire, as it would be nice to have an IR head that can mount to my M952 body and thus I dont have to use my PKEF Darpa head. oh and a "vampire" body would be cool. should send out my kroma head to milkyspit for an upgrade and maybe swap out the blue LEDS for UV then it will be a VAMPIRE KILLER!!! haha


----------



## Size15's (Aug 29, 2009)

Yes, SureFire's new KM3 Vampire Bezel (it's technically a Lamp Module) on the same host body as the K2 is call model V2, and on the M952 host it is called the M952V.
In time I suppose the KM3 may be available separately as has been the case with other new models.

Al


----------



## Solscud007 (Aug 29, 2009)

Not that I doubt you, but I don't think the KM3 will be sold separately. Look at the K2, U2 and milspec versions. They don't sell those separately.especially since the kM3 is only good for K2 style bodies, it will be useless for the majority of people. They could get an A21 cell extender. 

Any ideas as to UI? Is it half press then full press? Or is it like the Milspec where the selector ring isolates color LEDs from white. So I could use my XM07 tailcap or U2 clickie and jus lose the low white mode? but still have isolated IR and White high mode?


----------



## Size15's (Aug 29, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Not that I doubt you, but I don't think the KM3 will be sold separately. Look at the K2, U2 and milspec versions. They don't sell those separately.especially since the kM3 is only good for K2 style bodies, it will be useless for the majority of people. They could get an A21 cell extender.


No they don't sell the K2 and U2 bezels separately but you're forgetting about the WeaponLight capability of the KM3 and the fact that there are tens of thousands of Millennium Series Universal WeaponLights in use by the US Military, specialist law enforcement and other agencies so the 'upgrade' potential is vast.

The U2/K2 body is more like a WeaponLight 'Housing' in that it accepts Lamp Modules rather than simply bezels. It is a 'handheld' version of the MH90 used by the Millennium Series.

One clear indication that the KM3 will be sold separately is the fact it is called KM3. You'll note that that SureFire gives model numbers to products that are intended to be sold separately (such as the KX2C for example).



Solscud007 said:


> Any ideas as to UI? Is it half press then full press? Or is it like the Milspec where the selector ring isolates color LEDs from white. So I could use my XM07 tailcap or U2 clickie and jus lose the low white mode? but still have isolated IR and White high mode?


On the V2 handheld there is the two-stage push button pressure switch used by the Kroma. This allows for low output and then high output.
To switch to IR output rather than white-light one uses the KM3's self-locking selector ring.
So if white-light is selected the low output is 10 lumens and the high output is 70 lumens.
Whereas if IR is selected the low output is 10-milliwatt and the high output is 75-milliwatt.

When the KM3 is used on the M95, or U2 body there is no access to the low output on either the white-light or IR setting.
This is far from useless - it is exactly what the US Military and others with weapon-mounted lights are demanding.
It's simply that the V2 allows SureFire to build in extra functionality (a low output level) because the Kroma has already proven it's two-stage TailCap.

Finally, you can use an A21 Classic Universal Housing Body and either an A19 or A12 to create a host for the KM3 and use any standard TailCap from the Z41, Z49/Z59 or XMxx although you'll only get the main beams just like on the M95 or U2 body.

FYI; In case anybody was wondering - the A19 is a body extender for one-SF123A inserted between the A21 and the TailCap. The A12 is a body extender for one-SF123A inserted between the A21 and the Lamp Module.


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was just watching the Shotshow 2009 Surefire video by Milspecmonkey and I dont think people realize the lego-ability of the vampire. that is of course if surefire actually goes thru and makes all the adapters that you see in the video.

The vampire can be mounted to a weaponlight body like the M952. but obviously you cant operate the two stage option. Now you can. Surefire has made a 2 stage remote pressure switch. Something I have been longing to have. I have mounted my K2 and K2 turbo heads on my M952 body but in order to make use of the two stage feature, I had to use the stock K2 tailcap. 

Also the vampire head, KM3, will be adaptable to a M900 weapon light. im not familiar with the M900. Is it like my W111D? where there is an adapter between the M3 bezel and the weaponlight body? if not, then you could mount the KM3 onto a M3, M4, or M6 if you fancied.

Obviously if you can mount the KM3 onto the M series lights, you can mount it to the M500 AR-15 dedicated light. 

very versatile and backwards compatible. Hopefully surefire doesnt abandon the project. I am really looking forward to getting a vampire now.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 2, 2009)

It is unclear whether the concept SR07-LH2 remote switch featuring two pressure switches - one of which forces the light output to be reduced, will trigger the regulated low output modes of the KM3.
In the video it appears it will but I have a tiny suspicion that it won't. It's a concept. Time will tell whether SureFire can bring the SR07-LH2 to market with this functionality for the KM3/KM4.

It is unclear whether the concept KM4 bezel designed to attach to Millennium Series models such as the M500, M900, M96, M3, will be a whole new model or whether it is simply a KM3 with an as yet unclear adapter collar.
I have a strong suspicion that the KM4 will be a new dedicated bezel. It's a concept.
I very much doubt the KM4 will be designed to allow it to safely be used on the M4 and M6 [unless, perhaps, if SureFire increase it's output compared to the KM3]

The W111D is a Military Series Handgun WeaponLight that uses a 'standard bezel, like the M2 bezel' rather than a Millennium Series "M3" (Z46) bezel [that the M111D Millennium Series Handgun WeaponLight uses].

The KM4 concept replaces the "M3" (Z46) bezel so it could be mounted on the M111D.

Al


----------



## Solscud007 (Sep 2, 2009)

whoops I meant M111D. I get the "W" and "M" product names mixed up. I have the Z46 head pistol light. As many others have called it, "The Tank"


----------



## Size15's (Sep 2, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> whoops I meant M111D. I get the "W" and "M" product names mixed up. I have the Z46 head pistol light. As many others have called it, "The Tank"


Thought so. It seemed likely since you mention it's "adapter" which is a integral component of it rather than the "Lamp Module adapter collars" used by the M500A/AB, and M500B WeaponLights which allow for the housing of the MB10 and MB20 Battery Carriers. You can see these components 'off' the WeaponLight in photos of the KM500 (converts B to A) and KM501 (converts A/AB to B). The M-Series Handgun WeaponLights don't use the MB10 afterall.

Anyway, the M111D with KM4 fitted will be a strange sight indeed. Especially on a Glock! (Sometimes the 1911 platform can get away with an M-Series Handgun WeaponLight I think)


----------



## Entrope (Sep 26, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nope. 

And it's not even for sale on SF's website yet either..


----------



## Entrope (Sep 26, 2009)

_(Post Removed)_


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 26, 2009)

I don't see how her BF could one own if SF doesn't even list it being for sale yet. Not unless its a prototype. 

I think someone is mistaken...


----------



## o0o (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks neat, but what does the IR beam do?

I know IR is invisible.

It is designed to heat an object up or something?


----------



## monanza (Sep 28, 2009)

o0o said:


> Looks neat, but what does the IR beam do?



Night vision?


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

monanza said:


> Night vision?


Yes. It is designed to use with night vision goggles or scopes.


----------



## iapyx (Nov 8, 2009)

Is there anyone here who bought a SF Vampire and is he/she willing to post beamshots? I'm really curious.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Nov 8, 2009)

Still not available AFAIK...


----------



## iapyx (Nov 9, 2009)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Still not available AFAIK...


 
thanks DaFABRICATA.
I thought: it's on their website, so I assumed it's for sale.

Then I had to figure out your 'AFAIK' but then I suddenly saw it.


----------



## csshih (Dec 2, 2009)

:bump: it's available now.


----------



## computernut (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd love to see a review of this. It'll be interesting to see how they did the two emitters with a TIR.


----------



## csshih (Jan 7, 2010)

:bump:

anyone have any pics, or even (If I may dare say) a review?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 14, 2010)

Got to play around with one of these today 

Flawless beam, TIR focus.

Much brighter than 70 lum, maybe 120 to 150, compared to my LX2.

Slightly blue tint, but not nearly as blue as the G2D /p60L.

Selector ring is very solid, and impossible to accidently switch.

Oozes quality (it is surefire)


----------



## Size15's (Mar 14, 2010)

Your hands-on experience would seem to imply that some people are too-quick to judge and dismiss based on ratings alone?


----------



## SUREFIRED (Mar 14, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Your hands-on experience would seem to imply that some people are too-quick to judge and dismiss based on ratings alone?



Seems like it...


----------



## roxy (Jul 20, 2010)

hi guys,

anyone knows how to identify the max lumens from a particular V2 Vampire, (apart from sending it for testing). Older posts inside here described the white light as having max lumens of 70, the 2010 catalogue says it's 100 lumens, whereas the website gives it as 150 lumens.


cheers


----------



## Size15's (Jul 20, 2010)

:welcome:
The lumen output rating on the packaging and in the instruction manual is going to be the best indicator (although there could be periods when the packaging takes a while to catch up with on-production output improvements)


----------



## Lightsman (Jul 20, 2010)

roxy said:


> anyone knows how to identify the max lumens from a particular V2 Vampire, (apart from sending it for testing). Older posts inside here described the white light as having max lumens of 70, the 2010 catalogue says it's 100 lumens, whereas the website gives it as 150 lumens.


As far as I know the V2 Vampire only had 150 lumens. The light was "underrated" and the 100 lumens were in real 150 lumens. The head of the Vampire was always the KM3 head. 
When I compare my Vampire with my LX2 and my U2 and A2L the Vampire is more like the LX2 in brightness than the U2 or A2L.

But if you will be 100% sure ask Surefire and post the answer here


----------



## roxy (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the tips. Sure hope mine's 150 lumens 

Apparently, I got mine in a different packaging. Its definitely a genuine Surefire but mine does not come in the usual clear hard plastic packaging which is usually used for displaying (with the max lumens printed outside).

I have a Surefire Backup (old model, 80 lumens), the V2 Vampire, and the LX2. I was surprised when my eyes could not make a major difference in the outputs between the Backup and the Vampire. I was expecting some dramatic differences between the 80 and 150 lumens. I've yet to test it in dark ideal conditions.

Well, it could just be my eyes :huh:

Cheers.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jul 21, 2010)

The lights intended for military personel usually come in a plan cardboard box with "Surefire" printed on it.

This is how my KROMA MIL-SPEC arrived, and it was brand new.

Only commercial things need comercial packaging :thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (Jul 21, 2010)

The early KM3's were 100 lumens. (70 lumens was a pre-production estimate)
Improved LEDs now have 150 lumen output.

The E1B has always been high-performing and the rating increase to 110 lumens catches up to this.

So it is reasonable that your E1B and V2 white-light outputs look similar.

So the only way to be 'certain' that the KM3 is the current production with the 150 lumen rating is for the 150 lumen rating to be stated on the packaging or paperwork.
If the KM3 product does not come with any rating information then for a while at least it is possible for it to still be an earlier 100 lumen version.

Al


----------



## Sean (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are some pics of the KM4 Vampire head, it replaces the Z46 (Surefire M3 bezel) on Surefire weaponlights.












Straight on view with white led selected:






Straight on view with IR led selected:


----------



## BBL (Oct 17, 2010)

This thing shifts the led around in the head? Thats something new. The surefire weaponlight range brings up the weirdest stuff.


----------



## jellydonut (Oct 17, 2010)

So THAT is how it works. I always assumed by the off-center beam in beamshots that they were nestled side by side in the TIR like a Linger Special. I guess due to the LEDs physically moving not every Vampire will have them centered.


----------



## Sean (Oct 17, 2010)

BBL said:


> This thing shifts the led around in the head? Thats something new.



Yep, you physically turn the head it changes the led position, lining up the selected led with the TIR. Pretty cool.



BBL said:


> The surefire weaponlight range brings up the weirdest stuff.



Well you could put it on an M3 body. If I had an M3 body I would do it just to see what it would look like.


----------



## Notsure Fire (Oct 17, 2010)

Finally an adjustable surefire


----------



## Size15's (Oct 17, 2010)

Notsure Fire said:


> Finally an adjustable surefire


What?


----------



## Anonnn (Sep 27, 2011)

Size15's said:


> This is the most important light to be released in years.
> It replaces the need for incandescent lights required to provide filtered IR output to soldiers.
> The KM3 bezel, used by this V2 handheld and the M952V WeaponLight is revolutionary and its value to the US Military can not be underestimated.
> 
> Al



Right on. Whenever I imagine what went down on the night of the Bin Laden raid, I think of these lights. I bet Seal Team 6 used the Hellfighter with an IR filter to guide their stealth helicopters across Pakistan's boarders all the way to the compound. Then they probably used these very (Vampire) lights once inside the dark house in the middle of the night. If I'm right, I'm sure they played one of the most crucial roles in that covert night's success.


----------



## abnjeffy (Mar 30, 2013)

Not sure if this thread is dead and I'm new but here goes...

I was wondering if anyone tested the V2 for use with a 17670 battery. Even more interested if the body can be bored out for an 18650?

Also, how does the IR output on the V2 compare to a Fury with an IR filter/cover?


----------



## DavidS (Mar 31, 2013)

Can't answer the question, but would like to second it - use rechargeables in most of my lights, and would like to use CR123s or (better) a protected 18650. I presume that someone must have tried it, tho' perhaps not the commonest Surefire!


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Mar 31, 2013)

abnjeffy said:


> I was wondering if anyone tested the V2 for use with a 17670 battery. Even more interested if the body can be bored out for an 18650?


The Vampire and U2 Ultra Bodies are identical. I have two old U2 Ultra with 18650 capable body, this works perfectly with my Vampire with a 18650 cell.
From what I know Precisionworks would be able to bore out your Vampire body.



abnjeffy said:


> Also, how does the IR output on the V2 compare to a Fury with an IR filter/cover?


Does the Fury has a IR output if you use a IR filter, I would not expect a real high IR output from a whte LED. The Vampire has a real IR LEd that is specified @ 120mW IR power.


----------

